# Illinois Inspector Exam



## skw83 (Feb 19, 2009)

I am thinking about taking the exam to be an Illinois Certified Plumbing Inspector. Just wondering if anyone on the forum has taken the exam.I am just looking for a little advice on what to expect. Thank you for your input.


----------

